# What can you tell me about Sony KDL-32L5000?



## Platibus (Nov 14, 2011)

It has a really good price at my local Sears. Is it good enough for gaming and watching DVD's? How would it compare to other TVs?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.televisioninfo.com/content/Sony-Bravia-KDL-32L5000-LCD-HDTV-Review-986.htm


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 15, 2011)

not sure why Sears is stocking a television that old. it has poor viewing angles, poor black levels, poor motion resolution, artifacts, reflective screen and it's really thick (8 inches) yes.. that's what she said.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 15, 2011)

She who? You?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 15, 2011)

the gamma curve is pretty high too. shadow detail is probably going to get crushed.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 15, 2011)

You're such a plasma evangelist.


----------



## Platibus (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for answering. I discarded that Sony as an option and now I'm gonna pick one of these at Sams this weekend:

Samsung LN32D430
Panasonic TC-L32X30X
LG 32LK330

They're all at a very good price, so I'm gonna stick to one of the three unless they turn out to be below average. The Panasonic really caught my eye because of the IPS panel and LED backlight, although the LG may also have an IPS panel, it depends on the serial number. The Samsung on the other hand, looked really nice with an HD signal. A Sams worker did me a favor and hooked up an HDMI cable to the Panasonic to show me the image quality and it looked real bad, but I'm thinking the signal maybe came from a DVD, because the TV the cable was hooked up to before didn't look good either. The Sams worker also told me the Samsung looked better than the Panasonic when displaying HD content, but I don't know he did so to score a better sale, because the Samsung costs a little more than the other one.

I'll be happy to pick up any of those TVs, although I want to get the most out of my money, in terms of quality and image. If anyone has one of these TVs and would give me an opinion about it I'll truly appreciate it. Thank you so much. (=


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2011)

are you going to be gaming on it at all?


----------



## Platibus (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello guys. I purchased the Panasonic a week ago but returned it the next day because it was too big for my liking. Now I'm choosing between two Samsung models, these:
UN19D4000 and  
UN22D5003.
The 22" is somewhat cheaper despite the larger screen and higher refresh rate and resolution. That's kind of confusing, could someone please tell me why could that be? Has anyone tried these products? This must be my 10th post about displays, but I've been expecting to change mine for some time, and I don't want to get a bad product. Sorry about choosing an inappropriate title for this thread too. Thanks again (=.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2011)

TV? or computer monitor? If you want a TV the bigger the better


----------



## Platibus (Nov 27, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> TV? or computer monitor? If you want a TV the bigger the better



Not really, the way I see it, the higher end the better. I don't get it, why would the 22" be cheaper than the other? Am I missing something here?


----------

